# Land of Chaos Online beta sign-up begins



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*29th April 2010 12:16 PM*

Darren Allan







 Massively multiplayer game Land of Chaos Online – or LOCO for short – has announced that registration for its closed beta test has begun.

 Interested parties should head on over to the game’s site (http://loco.en.alaplaya.net/closedbetas) to sign up.

 LOCO is an interesting sounding hybrid of role-playing, action and tactical battles, which pits the army of hell against the forces of nature. Sounds like a fair match up, until you see the heroes involved in this epic clash.

 For example, a giant slavering demon, the black armour clad, horned beast called Kilmor, versus Merino the Goldenbell, a sheep.

 Yep, a sheep. Well, a sort of sheep-humanoid, with special skills like “wool cushion”. Should come in handy against Kilmor’s stone gloves. We know where our betting money is, anyway; post-fight kebabs all round.

 There are thirty playable characters in total, with twelve of them involved in the beta, including FoxLady and RandyRozz (we don’t want to know what RandyRozz’s special powers are).

 Three maps will be playable, including the Forest of Chaos (probably a bit like the Forest of Doom, but with more haphazardly planted trees).

 The beta sign-up period finishes on May 17th, so presumably successful applicants will be informed by publisher burda:ic around the end of May. Good luck to them, demon and ovine alike.


----------

